# How To Throw A Cast Net



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U>How To Throw A Cast Net</U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">



<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">This is my transcription of a video I watched on You Tube that has been posted to the forum before.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">It is for right-handed people.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Place the cast net loop over your left wrist.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Coil the hand line.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Put the horn (ring) of the net in your left hand.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Grab the net a 2<SUP>nd</SUP> time with your left hand just below the waist.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Pick up the net and split it in half.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Look for tangles while dividing the net.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Take the half of the net in your right hand and roll it over your left thumb, resting the net there.*<U><o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">You should have 2 piles of lead now- one high and one low.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Where the lead line transitions from high to low, take that piece of the lead line and place it in your teeth.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Reach down with your pinky finger and grab the lead line.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">With your palm up, grab the other half of the net.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Throw that sucker using a nice, easy arc.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'CopprplGoth Bd BT'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Now that you have your bait gimped up, stock your live well and share the rest with fellow anglers.<o></o>


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

That is how I learned how to throw a cast net. Great instructional video


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you click onthe link in my post the guy shows a method where you don't have to hold the lead line in your teeth, I believe. He also shows a waist deep water throwing method. I just didn't feel like doing all that typing. I've been using a method my Dad showed me years ago, but I don't honestly know if I am throwing it the way he showed me or if somehow I messed it up not remembering or adding steps. I usually catch bait, but want to get to the point whereI get a silver dollar throw every time, that lands where I want it to land. I got a Calusa net. The quality is better than the Academy net I had before.Maybe it will be easier to throw too.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I was watching a older gentelman throw on baitfish last week. He made it look like the net jumped perfect out of his hands time and time again.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been throwing castnets since I was 13. We used the old style bag nets that were hand sewn.

This is a really good video, and a variation of the way I was taught.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Good video!


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried a Perfect Circle cast net?






Looks too easy


----------

